# RMI stub classes



## Foermchen82 (27. Okt 2010)

Hi,
ich glaub ich steh grad auf der Leitung.

Ich habe ein C-S-Programm, welches über RMI kommuniziert. Dazu habe ich 3 Projekte: Client, Server, Shared. Im Shared liegen die Interfaces meiner datenObjekte. Die Impls liegen im Server.

Jetzt hab ich gedacht, ich brauch dem Client nur das Shared bekannt zu machen, da die Subs automatisch erzeugt werden. Aber nix is. Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.server.model.UserImpl (no security manager: RMI class loader disabled)

heißt dass, dass ich die Impls auch ins shared packen muss?

Danke im voraus


----------



## SlaterB (27. Okt 2010)

was ist denn UserImpl, eine Klasse von der Objekte vom Server an den Client geschickt werden?
meinem Verständnis nach gehört diese Klasse dann in Shared, dazu braucht es auch kein Interface, jedenfalls nicht für die RMI-Übertragung an sich

Interface gibt es für die Service, zu denen werden dann auch Stubs erstellt, weil so ein Service-Stub quasi nix machen muss außer die entfernte Methode aufzurufen, Parameter, Rückgabewert, Exceptions usw., reine Standard-Arbeit, keine echte Logik

----

dennoch gibt es bei RMI auch irgendein Konzept, vom Server Klassen nachzuladen, wie die Fehlermeldung schon halb erzählt,
siehe z.B.
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 19.5 Entfernte Objekte übergeben und laden
besonders "19.5.1 Klassen vom RMI-Klassenlader nachladen"
dazu kann ich aber nix sagen


----------



## Foermchen82 (27. Okt 2010)

Ok danke. Der Unterschied mit den Datenobjekten und den Services war mir noch nicht bekannt.
Danke


----------

